# Wecheco 15



## Blue Wall (Jan 11, 2021)

Just wondering what your thoughts are about a machine like this.  They are asking $3200.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 11, 2021)

From pictures only, it looks good, and for a good price.  It would depend on the shape of the gearing and a very close inspection of the ways.


----------



## cuslog (Jan 11, 2021)

I was tempted to go look at that one -- until I saw that the motor is mounted on the back side - which would space it out from the wall by a foot or more - not so great for me because I'm in a small space - but for someone with more space it might be OK or even great.


----------



## Blue Wall (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks guys.  Are they a decent machine?


----------



## cuslog (Jan 11, 2021)

Lathes.Co.UK is a great resource - not sure if that ones there but if it is he provides lots of information.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 11, 2021)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/edmonton/metal-lathe/1543757805?undefined

Quick search yelds that the machine is rare and somewhere from Argentina. Almost zero info. Price is too high unless in showroom condition - which I doubt it is at. Argentina is not an industrial power house & lathe is from 1960s or 50s - note spindle taper type L. 

I would say value wise its in the 2000 range - depends on what inspection shows.


----------



## Blue Wall (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you.  I'm not in a rush so I will proceed slowly.


----------



## cuslog (Jan 12, 2021)

Yes, spindle nose type is something to seriously consider. I prefer a "D" style camlock because I change chucks fairly often (they're relatively easy to change). I would shy away from a screw on type.


----------

